
Standards for U.S. Geological Survey Page-Size Illustrations - danso
https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/5816293-USGS-Illustration-Standards.html
======
danso
Related tweet thread:
[https://twitter.com/palewire/status/1116061286884827136](https://twitter.com/palewire/status/1116061286884827136)

